# This morning's comedy via ebay



## bike (Sep 2, 2014)

http://www.ebay.com/itm/Pre-War-1935-Schwinn-Motobike-Original-/251634391673

Pre-War 1935 Schwinn Motobike Original


----------



## bricycle (Sep 2, 2014)

Franken bike? Love the soup can...... chainwheel, saddle, stem, truss rods.....


----------



## bikecrazy (Sep 2, 2014)

Ya gotta admit, They did a nice job with what they had.


----------



## rustjunkie (Sep 2, 2014)

bikecrazy said:


> Ya gotta admit, They did a nice job with what they had.




Seller's claims aside, at least they _did _something.


----------



## Andrew Gorman (Sep 2, 2014)

The soup can is a nice touch!  A long time ago I saw a clear glass mason jar lid used as a headlight lens- that would be another thing to add.  A sharp looking bike, but just not original.


----------



## bike (Sep 2, 2014)

*How is this bike*

original- that pure misrep to me- no wiggle room there.


----------



## GTs58 (Sep 2, 2014)

That isn't comedy, that's just sad/pityful. All I can do is shake my head, no fricken pictures and no description.


----------



## tommydale1950 (Sep 4, 2014)

*Message from seller*

I sent the seller a message about all the wrong parts and he replied to me that the only things not original are the tires and the light and it has the headbadge to prove its original..just sayin...


----------



## jacdan98 (Sep 4, 2014)

The frame looks like an Elgin to me?


----------



## Freqman1 (Sep 4, 2014)

jacdan98 said:


> The frame looks like an Elgin to me?




What ever it is it doesn't look Schwinn. V/r Shawn


----------



## Obi-Wan Schwinnobi (Sep 4, 2014)

jacdan98 said:


> The frame looks like an Elgin to me?



Very Elgin. .. that's not schwinn!?


----------



## Obi-Wan Schwinnobi (Sep 4, 2014)

Maybe he doesn't know. Or maybe someone on ebay sold it to him all the while telling him it's og and original and a schwinn. .... kinda like a certain black hanging tank 1940 motorbike. ..  oh snap!


----------



## Obi-Wan Schwinnobi (Sep 4, 2014)

Reminds me of that song off of lion king. .. only with some words changed. .. The circle of crap....


----------



## Monark52 (Sep 6, 2014)

I was going to check his feedback but he doesn't have any!


----------



## GTs58 (Sep 6, 2014)

The seller also has it listed here locally on Craigslist. NO extra pictures and NO added information. 
http://phoenix.craigslist.org/wvl/bik/4647855258.html


----------

